# best online chainsaw buys?



## johnsopi (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking to get a mid size saw in the 300-350 range. Ive seen some online shops listed here but forgot to write them down. Any suggestions


----------



## jason1238 (Feb 19, 2007)

I just ordered the Husky 359 from these guys:

http://www.pride-mobility-electric-scooters.com/p_husqvarna_chainsaw_chain_saw.htm

Seem to be pretty good on price, and the guy I spoke to on the phone on Saturday was very helpful.

I went with them based on Roospike's recommendations in other posts.

Ironically, your post to one of my threads was what got me started looking for a better saw...I convinced the "finance department" (read: wife) and made the purchase.  I hope it works out!

Jason


----------



## Roospike (Feb 19, 2007)

The 359 is a great all around firewood chainsaw with a good power band and a great price for this size of saw . ( 59 cc / 3.9 Hp / 12.1 lbs )

normally fitted with a 20" bar 18"-20" is about right for the power and balance. The saw can also be fitted with up to the 24" bar. 

* Note I would wait until after the break in period of 10 tanks of gas before fitting the 24" bar on the saw for maximum power and proper break in. 

jason1238 got a good deal at a popular well known on line seller. ( see his posted link )

I have bought on line from Wise Generators and Power Equipment. Ebay name: jilz1
Wise Power Equipment is a Husqvarna dealer and i haven't had any trouble with them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chainsaws-Husqv...ryZ79666QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://search.stores.ebay.com/Wise-...pmentQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ38428375QQsofpZ0


----------



## johnsopi (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks thats looking for.


----------



## precaud (Feb 20, 2007)

I recently bought a Dolmar PS-5100S from these guys, they were excellent to deal with:
http://outdoorequipmentcompany.com/sales-detail.asp?VehicleID=23645
Their website is still a work in process, they have alot more than what's listed.
Oh, and they're one of them "fishy" businesses, too. Means nothing to me, it might to you.


----------



## precaud (Feb 20, 2007)

The dealer above has raised the price listed on their website back up to the suggested retail price... but when you click on "Add to cart" you get the discounted price...


----------



## Corey (Feb 20, 2007)

Ha - that 'electric scooter' link looks surprisingly like:

http://www.southwestfastener.com/productsHusqChainsaw.htm#359

In fact, once I looked at the saws on electric scooter, the links on the southwest fastener site were already purple, like they had already been visited...same price on both 'sites', too.

I bought my 350 from this outfit, also bought a 346 for the stepbrothers wedding present.  Best deal I could find, not to mention the free stuff, damage free shipping and quick delivery was my experience.

Corey


----------



## zzr7ky (Feb 21, 2007)

Check Amick's  http://www.amickssuperstore.com/

They treated me right on a Dolmar 5100 ... It's a lightwieght powerhouse!  My other saws think I've left town, they never see me!

ATB, 
Mike P


----------



## johnsopi (Feb 24, 2007)

So I was thinking about getting the Dolmar 5100 S with a 16" bar I havea Stihl MS310 with a 20". The Dolmar is 2 pounds lighter. Or should I get a smaller saw?


----------



## Roospike (Feb 24, 2007)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> So I was thinking about getting the Dolmar 5100 S with a 16" bar I havea Stihl MS310 with a 20". The Dolmar is 2 pounds lighter. Or should I get a smaller saw?



Get the Dolmar 5100 , get rid of the 310 over weight beast and get ya a 70 cc saw like a Husqvarna 372XP or a shihl 440 (441) and or a Dolmar ps7900 and then you'll have a perfect pair of chainsaws for firewood. 

The 310 is a lug and if you get the 5100 you'll never use the 310 again.

Just my 02¢


----------



## johnsopi (Feb 24, 2007)

That what I wanted to hear.  It come standard with a 18". Is it worth trying to get it with a 16" or stay with the 
18?


----------



## TMonter (Feb 24, 2007)

If you're into Husky saws, these guys have good prices. I'll be getting my new saw on Monday:

http://www.npeco.com/index.html?lang=en-us&target=d12.html


----------



## Roospike (Feb 25, 2007)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> That what I wanted to hear. It come standard with a 18". Is it worth trying to get it with a 16" or stay with the
> 18?



I've always run with 18" on the smaller saws just because that what happened to come with them.

If your looking to get a 70cc chainsaw too then a 16" on the smaller saw will work great and run a 24" on the bigger saw. Just about a perfect combo .


----------



## johnsopi (Feb 25, 2007)

I ordered the 5100 with stanard 18" bar from the outdoorequiment company that precaud got his from. 335 + 15 shipping. I'll keep the 
MS310 untill I get a 70cc class saw if need one. I rarely cut much that bigger than 20-24 inches anyway. Too heavy to move for the most part. Today I got 2 truck loads of sweetgum that were @ 20". Got about 10 more too get in the next 3 weeks


----------



## computeruser (Feb 27, 2007)

The 5100s for $335+S/H is a heck of a deal!  Did the saw come with 3/8" or .325" chain?  Have you swapped out that rubbish safety chain that comes with it?  It will likely be fastest with 3/8" and a 7-pin sprocket, at least according to the guys who have tested it with all the different chain and sprocket combinations that they could get to fit.

If you're looking for the ultimate firewood three-saw combo, a Dolmar 401/12" (you absolutely must modify the muffler, though, it is SUPER restricive from the factory), 5100s/16" and a 7900/20" would be the ticket.


----------



## johnsopi (Feb 28, 2007)

It should be here by 3rd or I'm not sure about the chain yet. I'll have to save the rest of my logs for when it gets in.


----------



## par38lamp (Mar 3, 2007)

Outdoor Equipment (as of 3 March) shows $355 + shipping.  Must of raised the price $20.  Still a good price.


----------



## precaud (Mar 3, 2007)

Yup. Always best to buy in the deep off-season. But you're right, it's still a good price. My choice was either a superior saw with accessories (the 5100S) or a Stihl MS260 locally for $469 plus 6.75% tax with nothing thrown in. For $500 I got the 5100S, the excellent grinder from Northern Tools, 12 files and guide, and a couple spare chains. Absolutely no comparison between those deals!


----------



## JayY (Mar 3, 2007)

I think johnsopi may have gotten the last Dolmar 5100 at that price. Great timing!   I just ordered one at the new price.


----------



## johnsopi (Mar 11, 2007)

The looks like it went up you all get a choice on what chain size you get. I would rather of had the 3/8.


----------



## precaud (Mar 14, 2007)

BTW, I just fired up my new 5100S yesterday for the first time. WOW, what an excellent saw! Fast and smooth as silk. I can't wait to get out into the woods with it. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Roospike (Mar 14, 2007)

precaud said:
			
		

> BTW, I just fired up my new 5100S yesterday for the first time. WOW, what an excellent saw! Fast and smooth as silk. I can't wait to get out into the woods with it. Maybe this weekend.



Awesome , you should be able to cut down a bunch of Cactus with that chainsaw! 

********************* :lol: **********************

Laughing on your dime precaud , Just kidding buddy . ;-)


----------



## precaud (Mar 14, 2007)

Roo, feel free to laugh on my dime anytime!


----------



## Roospike (Mar 15, 2007)

If there was a little more info on the 5100 when i bought my 3 new says i would of gave that one a shot. Keep us posted on how she works out ...........Not that i really have a dought she wont scream through wood.


----------



## johnsopi (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm on my 3rd tank of gas though my 5100 runs real good even with the safety chain. A lot quieter then my ms 310 and lighter.  The one thing I don't understand is setting the fuel mixture. I hope it was set right a the factory.

Paul


----------



## Roospike (Mar 16, 2007)

johnsopi said:
			
		

> I'm on my 3rd tank of gas though my 5100 runs real good even with the safety chain. A lot quieter then my ms 310 and lighter.  The one thing I don't understand is setting the fuel mixture. I hope it was set right a the factory.
> 
> Paul



Its already set at the factory . It might not be set perfect to how you like it but its set to a safe standard.  Your saw will get more power as it breaks in and should start running faster the more broke in it gets. At around 10 tanks of gas get the carb reset and tached to around 500 RPM less then factory max with 40:1 oil mix ratio. If your running 50:1 oil  mix ratio , a muffler mod, long bars , in the real hot summer or in the real cold winters then the carb and tached RPM can and will need to be a little different.


----------

